# JBL aquabasis plus and Tropica Plant substrate



## fishkeeper (24 Jun 2009)

Hi

For my 125l tank (81x36cm) I was wondering would getting a bag of JBL aquabasis plus and a 5l bag of Tropica plant substrate be enough for it?

thanks


----------



## nry (24 Jun 2009)

Why one of each?  They both do the same thing, I'd stick to two bags of one type personally...and having tried both I'd probably try the AquaBasis again, I couldn't say why other than I feel my plants grew a little better and it didn't cloud up much if disturbed compared to the Tropica one.


----------



## gratts (24 Jun 2009)

Large bags of Aquabasis are rated at 1-200L, so 1 bag of that should be fine.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jun 2009)

i'd get 2 of the same. 

either substrates are good and will help give a good start and maintain a nutritious base.

here for tropica stuff...

http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com/ ... 0Substrate

and here for the other....

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=192


----------



## glenn (24 Jun 2009)

i used 1 bag of aquabasis+ to cover 100cmx40cm and it gave me about 3/4 to 1" of depth if that helps. so one 9l bag would be fine.


----------



## fishkeeper (24 Jun 2009)

I thought the tropica stuff would go over the top of the JBL to make it look aestetically pleasing as JBL needs to have something on top of it?


----------



## gratts (24 Jun 2009)

They are both a similar product, just different brands.
Both are designed to go underneath a topping substrate - most people use gravel, or a coursish sand, or ADA or lots of other things! You can't use them exclusively or you'll end up with some very muddy water and unhappy fish&plants, and hence why there is no advantage to mixing the two.


----------



## fishkeeper (24 Jun 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> They are both a similar product, just different brands.
> Both are designed to go underneath a topping substrate - most people use gravel, or a coursish sand, or ADA or lots of other things! You can't use them exclusively or you'll end up with some very muddy water and unhappy fish&plants, and hence why there is no advantage to mixing the two.



Oh thanks a lot. I thought Tropica was one that didnt need topping, I might be getting confused with ADA though?

I'll look for a topping substrate then   So 1 of the largest bags of jbl aquabasis+ will be fine for an 81x36 tank?

cheers


----------



## gratts (24 Jun 2009)

ADA is an 'all in one' substrate, so doesn't need any base layer adding, although some do and I suppose it can only be beneficial.

And yeah, a 5L bag of Aquabasis will be fine.


----------

